# WTB: Bulova Sea King non-chrono



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

*WTB: Bulova Sea King non-chrono*


View Advert


I'm after a Bulova Sea King 262, non-chrono model in nice condition please. Like this:










I had one before and I'd like one again. They seem to go for £100 to £120 on eBay so I'm happy to offer the same.

Cheers!

View attachment 13502





*Advertiser*

Filterlab



*Date*

30/03/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£120.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

